# Daddy Rabbit



## Beagler (Aug 17, 2010)

Just looked at the pictures of your hounds

That Jeb dogs looks out of place, I hope he hunts better then he looks, that's one ugly dog.


----------



## coggins (Aug 17, 2010)

Well' if a coon hunter remembers right....Jeb weren't to pretty but was a pretty fair jump dog. When the going got tough though they all whoa'ed up and waited on Pretty Boy Floyd to straighten them out!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea Floyd will keep them straight. Not only is he  a good looking dog  he can flat out run a rabbit.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 17, 2010)

Boys, I'm on vacation up at Lake Sinclair in my motel room, with my thread watchin going on---- Can't believe what I'm hearing 
Jeb is better than anything you got  Now I will say Perty Boy Floyd is a good BACKUP for Jeb Sounds like Daddy Rabbit  might not need to get you alone in the Briarpatch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 17, 2010)

Reverend I'm glad to see your on vacation everyone needs that once in a while.

I've known Daddy Rabbit for a number of years, and I'd kind of like to no who paid him and how much to take that jeb dog off of there hands. I asked him that question at church sunday and all he did was look away.  It wasn't you was it???


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 17, 2010)

He's all I need to make my Blueberrys sound sweet!!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 17, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> He's all I need to make my Blueberrys sound sweet!!



Well he'd probably sell him to you. But if he was my dog I'd give him away just to get rid of him.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 18, 2010)

*poor mans beagle*

Daddy Rabbit keeps a blue dog for people who can't afford his reds


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 18, 2010)

bethelpreacher said:


> Daddy Rabbit keeps a blue dog for people who can't afford his reds



Thats a good one there!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds like he in same situation i am in needs a tax right off or he has a good heart mabey he find a good home for ole jeb


----------



## Beagler (Aug 18, 2010)

bethelpreacher said:


> Daddy Rabbit keeps a blue dog for people who can't afford his reds





I couldn't help but noticing the picture of Jeb , that wasn't Daddy Rabbit that was holding him. You think he's alergic to them blue dogs,


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 18, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Well, I have stood about all this, I can stand!!

I am down too just One (1) Blue Tick.! I sold a Preacher man, from over near, Jeackson, Ga. my Good Looking Blue Tick, "Dolly" Monday. Too tell the truth, I got a real good price out off her!!  The fellow didn't have all the Money, had too go back home and will be coming back tomorrow with the remainder! Well, I hope too  see him  coming  back, as he has my "Dolly" anyway?


Rubber Duck, that is what I call, the old Beagler, from Bowman, Ga. You been off this, web sight too long, guss I better tell you why I keep old Jeb!  I doubt, you ever heard my Long Red Train, run a rabbit?  Well anyway, they can get it done!!  You see, ever Long Red Train, must have a Blue Caboose!!  Now you have heard the rest Off The Story!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2010)

Now, DR, you tell them the rest of the story!!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 19, 2010)

oakhill said:


> Now, DR, you tell them the rest of the story!![/QUOTE





oakhill said:


> ]
> 
> I can tell you ain't seen Daddy Rabbit lately, he done forgot the rest of the story.
> 
> BTW that's a pretty pup.


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2010)

I have not seen DR since January.  But, come Sunday afternoon I will be sitting on the front porch in Rabbittown, USA swapping tales with him.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 19, 2010)

Blue Tick convention
I know him and Sue will make you feel welcome. Well atleast Sue will.


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2010)

Just a heads up.... I will be bringing an extra bluetick along who is looking for a good home.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 19, 2010)

oakhill said:


> Just a heads up.... I will be bringing an extra bluetick along who is looking for a good home.



I'm sorry, but I didn't catch what time you'll be there sunday.


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2010)

> Will see you when you get here, I have already learn that about miss Sally when I look out the door and see her, driving up, I say Well, she is right on Time!!


DR quote
Afternoon and before dark.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 20, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Beagler (Rubber Duck) say you better be on the look out for Miss Sally, as she don't take too well, Anyone calling her blue ticks Ugly!!

She is about 5 foot 0" but can get around like an Alley Cat!

Say, I am always kidding around with the South Ga. Preacherman (Rev. lambrum ) he is All B.T.'s !!

He had a pair off geal good B.T'S. out of Jeb and one off my Red Ticks, but sold them and went all AKC ?

Jeb is an Excellant Jump dog and a very unusual, dedicated hound, too his master. He is one off my best handling hounds. Never ran anything but a rabbit.  He has a HOME, no matter what you think he looks like!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler (Aug 20, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit, I sent the  Preacher a PM when I started this thread.  I didn't want him to take anything I said seriously.
I'm sure Miss Sally knew I was kidding with you as well, so I think I covered my  bases.

In closing do you remember the conversation you and I had about Blue Ticks a few years ago, I'll just keep that to myself.

Plain and simple a good dog is a good dog no matter what color it is.


----------



## oakhill (Aug 20, 2010)

I remember a conversation I had with DR a few years ago.
quote  " I will never have one of those ugly blueticks in my kennel.  They are the ugliest dogs I have ever seen" unquote.
roflmbo

Ya gotta love DR.... He takes the kidding great but watch out he will get back at ya.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 20, 2010)

oakhill said:


> I remember a conversation I had with DR a few years ago.
> quote  " I will never have one of those ugly blueticks in my kennel.  They are the ugliest dogs I have ever seen" unquote.roflmbo
> 
> Ya gotta love DR.... He takes the kidding great but watch out he will get back at ya.



Yep,  That's about the way I remember it going


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 20, 2010)

Sally if DR let that Preacher take dolly without full payment, jest go ahead and pick up Jeb for me and I'll meet you outside the city limits sign and tell DR I'll take up a love offering and pay him LATER!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 21, 2010)

if  the season dont hurry up and get here everybody going to be all messed up may have some real looking funny hounds running around - blue/tan ticks - red/tri ticks-blk/lemons ticks and alot of forked tongue talking so no one's feelings get hurt and everyone sharing the same hanky. ole  canepatch you making it or have they done took ya under.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard ole Patch took a quick vacation up somewhere in Weatern Kentucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 21, 2010)

word in the briars he havnt to do all the work at SOMEONES hunting club while the slacker was vacationing


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 21, 2010)

#1- The president of the club knew i would not be there today------#2- Me and Cane Patch cut the roads and cut rabbit video lanes every September in the club!!!!   #3- I think ole Trooper is just doin some PR for us, Keep it up Trooper you makin us look good


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 21, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>*

Dag gum, I shoot my mouth off today and Price my best male pup, 17 months old and could run  with the Best of them. D.R.'s Tan Dan, Yep I may regreat that sale. Rained here at Rabbit town all day and we ran from 8:00 this moring too 6:00 this afternoon.  I have a pack of Very Give Out hounds!!

D.R.``~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 21, 2010)

Wish you'd a priced ole Tan Dan while I was there DR. That ole boy could let it rip.


----------



## coggins (Aug 22, 2010)

How was the melon D.R.?


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 22, 2010)

glad ya got to stretch the hounds legs was cooler here ystday evening was going to let mine out awhile this morning but woke up to a stormy morning a pouring rain.glad ya got to go D.R


----------



## canepatch (Aug 22, 2010)

*Cooler weather?*

Bunny Chaser and Daddy Rabbit:  Please send some of that red hills cool breeze down my way.  The heat has been terrible here, had some rain but it's still hot & humid.  Watch out Daddy Rabbit, you'll be sold out of dogs before the season opens.  You wouldn't want the Blue Preacher paying you a visit without having some reds to lead the blue train, would you?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 23, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Yep, I sold another Good Hound, Saturday??

I can't belive I price my best pup, from last year litters, Tan Dan!! I think you seen the litter off White/Lemons pups all girls?  Well, Tan Dan was the Sir off that litter. 

Just makes me sick, too think I done shoot off my mouth, Twice (2) time in less than a weeks time??

Sally did Bring me a nice looking Blue Tick, male pup here Sunday, afternoon!!

That is His Photo, in this Post. The friend of mine, that started this Post about my Jeb being So Ugly, well His name is Chuck, so I had too do it?  Yep, I call this Blue Tick 
D.R.'s Chuck !!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 23, 2010)

*that's a real friend*

Hey Chuck,
did Daddy Rabbit just call you ugly?
that is funny DR


----------



## Beagler (Aug 23, 2010)

That's what it looks like. The word ugly was never in the dictionary till D.R. was born.
I know every  year D.R. gets calls from  people looking for $50.00 dogs. Looks like he's getting in  that market at well by selling Blue's.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 23, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Tim, My good freind, Chuck ( I call him Rubber Duck) well he wasn't born down here in the South Land?  So, he get's his O all mixed up, sometimes tends, too leave a few out, he was thinking more like, another 0 may be missing?

Good, old boy you always know, where you stand with them yankees, they tend too tell it about like it is, anyway?

Missed you at Church Sunday, Duck, where was you, at?

The Dove Sisters & Gus will be singing, this Thursday, night at Lavonia, need some help carrying all that P.A. Equipment in the church and setting it up, will buy your supper and may even let you see D.R.'s Chuck !!  Now, you call that blue Tick Ugly!  Don't want you kissing on him, and all he is not acustom to us  Red Necks, just yet.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler (Aug 23, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Tim, My good freind, Chuck ( I call him Rubber Duck) well he wasn't born down here in the South Land?  So, he get's his O all mixed up, sometimes tends, too leave a few out, he was thinking more like, another 0 may be missing?
> 
> Good, old boy you always know, where you stand with them yankees, they tend too tell it about like it is, anyway?
> 
> ...



I missed being there. Couldn't sleep all night sat night for some reason. fell asleep in the chair about 7;30 Sunday morning and didn't wake up till 11;30. I have  a lot of them kind of nights anymore. 

I'll see you thursday, and yes I did forget to put a 0 in the prices. But that's buy one for $500.00 and get 9 free .


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

DR, you know where little CHUCKIE was Sunday???? While you was at Church, little Chuckie was at you place sneekin around singing----"How much wood could a wood CHUCK,CHUCK,if a wood CHUCKcould CHUCK wood??"" Little Chuckie knows what's pertty"


----------



## Beagler (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a Blue for you. Laying around in the yard while the Tri's and Reds are running rabbits.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

Come on Chuckie, Jam is only a few months old, we're goin through that BOND period rite now


----------



## Beagler (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got to get off this site for awhile, all these pictures and talking dogs is bring back memorys.  Kind of getting a itch.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

Or maybe getting "SCCCCAAAARRRREEDDD" of something BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 23, 2010)

The only  blue I get SCCCCAAAARRRREEDDD of, is  a blue flashing light behind me.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Preacher man, I ask Sally too Dock "Chckie's" Tail, when I seen his photo, at about a week old!

Now when a fellow can take a look at a Blue Tick about 500 or 600 miles away and only find One Fault, his tail was Too Long!

You gona wish you had done the same thing!  You ever had a C.B. Radio in your truck and the Standing Wave was too high? 

Am I talking over  your Head  Preacherman? Well any way those old  21 channels C.B. would have high S.W.R. (that is standing wave ratio) Yep, put an in-line meter on the coax cable and start cutting off about a 1/4" of the coax and check the S.W.R. keep Cutting It Off, untill you get that S.W.R. down to about 1.1 to 1 and boy would that old C.B. talk all over the Country!!

Same thing with the Blue Ticks, have to doc his tail, at the exact place too get his voice Loud and Clear!!

Hate too tell you but old Jam, will sound like a Chihuaua with that Long Ugly Tail!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## canepatch (Aug 24, 2010)

*Improving the Blues!*

Daddy Rabbit and Blue Preacher:  Do the beagling world a favor --castrate all the blue males and spay all the blue females.  That tail-docking will not improve their looks, mouth, or ability!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2010)

Man Trooper, that sounds like you mitia wore a mask in you younger days  DR, you jest wait till you hear little Jammers voice, ask UP-MY-ALLEY-SALLY she's already heard that SWAMP-ECHO of a mouth, now its only stronger!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Preacherman, Looks like we may have to Put the Old 


Trooper, Back through BASIC TRAINING ?


D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Corey (Aug 24, 2010)

Im with Old Canpatch on this one a good Blue is few and 
far between


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 24, 2010)

cane patch-corey preach on tell it all brothers tell it all


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 24, 2010)

Daady Rabbit,you da _man!_ I enjoyed talkin' to you,and hope to meet you this weekend.I'm thinking we might try our burn again,if the rain'll hold off.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

That is the Reason, I love my Blue Tick "Jeb" if a Good One is hard to fine, Well, I have Something Special!

He would make some of the currant day Grand Champions, look real bad when it comes to Jumping a rabbit!!

The old boy can find a rabbit, and not bad at running it either. Any off you Field Trialers, want too put your Grands down for a friendly little run?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 24, 2010)

now thats what i meant boyz,you can talk about a man but ya becareful bout what ya say bout a man's dog!!!!  me if that dogs in the D.R kennels and its still there its gota be a keeper.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah but after reading his last post it's still in his blood.Something about taking a dog out against some other dogs and turning them loose knowing you're fixing to spank some tail.It's always in your blood no matter your age!Keeps you going week after week to them trials.If D.R. and i lived closer i would be his chaufer and bring him out of retirement.Like they say in the UFC cage fights.LETS GET IT ON!

Oh yeah D.R. after going back and reading your last sentence.I'm always game!!Love some good ol friendly competition.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2010)

Might be but me and DR have some of the, "Far and Few between!"  PS:---282that's the first time in a longtime I'v heard of a Beagler itching for a woopin!!!!!!


----------



## canepatch (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think you'll be doing any of the whooping, Blue Preacher, with what you had!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 25, 2010)

If you wasn't so OLE, I'd put a whippin on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 25, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Preacher man, I ask Sally too Dock "Chckie's" Tail, when I seen his photo, at about a week old!
> 
> Now when a fellow can take a look at a Blue Tick about 500 or 600 miles away and only find One Fault, his tail was Too Long!
> 
> ...



Now if you dock the Blue's tail how they going to get around.  I was told they use their long tails as canes.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 25, 2010)

Now Chuckie, do you see any of DR's reds with a walkin cane, and you shor don't see Jeb with one????     "The monkey was sitting on the railrod track one day and the Blue Train came by with a Red Rhooster engeneering and  cut his tail off,you know what he said?? What be long now!!November 13,6:00AM"


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 25, 2010)

blue gypsy be easy i hate to see ole cane patch ware that tater out sometimes silence is golden and that forked tongue talking get ya all side ways hahaha


----------



## canepatch (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue Preacherman is getting froggy,huh?  Must have taken some of those blue V pills while away in those bed & breakfast places last week.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 26, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Now Chuckie, do you see any of DR's reds with a walkin cane, and you shor don't see Jeb with one????     "The monkey was sitting on the railrod track one day and the Blue Train came by with a Red Rhooster engeneering and  cut his tail off,you know what he said?? What be long now!!November 13,6:00AM"



That's a good one  I just went back and took another at Jeb, he wouldn't be half bad looking if Daddy Rabbit would put s pair of sunglasses on him.

Happy  Hunting
The Duck


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 26, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Hay 282,  I just got back on this post, this morning, and happen too see your last post. Yep, you are 100% correct in the Fact, that if you ever get that Competition, hunting in your blood, it's very hard to get it out!!

Tell you what, though! You go ahead and ride those long  hard highways, too and from the Big Trials, get yourself and some off your hounds in the ARHA/NKC Hall Of Fame! Just let me know when and where you want to have some Friendly Competition, I may just have something up here that can, stay in sight off those, High Power hounds?

Now you know I was always the Under Dog  at the Big Hunts, I had a little red female that was about 11" tall  I was the breeder and trained off her!  A Ga.  Red Neck  wasn't suppose too, Win the U.S.Championship, The S.W.Regional, and many off the Southern States, Championships? Not with a runt, that nobody ever hear about before?

I had lots of Fun with that little runt, I called D.R.'S Squeel!

I am sure you can make my old gun dogs look bad, but just get it try anyting.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 26, 2010)

I look forward to it D.R. it would a good time running hounds together fer sure.

Those lil hounds can get it done just as well as the big ones.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 26, 2010)

Now 282 that's quiet a different tone than "Let's getit On?", Man everybodys wontin to Whip on somebody else!!!!!  Let's just leave the Reds,Blues,Lemons,Tans,and Tries at home and meet ,let's say on DR's front poarch for a cool-one (Diet-Pepsie), and shake hands before we have to call 911!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well preacher you read the post wrong.My tone is always the same and i'm surely not wanting to whip up on anybody.That's a figure of speech for the way you feel when you have a dog you feel like can win at any hunt.Being in the field and turning your hound out with all those other top notch hounds is a rush for me cause i feel like im going to win if i win or not.Daddy rabbit understands what im talking about.With them dogs your running i can see why you don't understand what im talking about that's why you run by yourself.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> With them dogs your running i can see why you don't understand what im talking about that's why you run by yourself.



Whoa-Gettin deep fellers. Yall let me know where and when, I'd like to watch! Preacher, sounds like a challenge


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 26, 2010)

i be back in a moment yall hang on


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 26, 2010)

ok i am back just had to put my hip waders on it had done spilled over my knee boots. dont have any trophies,ribbons or plaques but got some rabbit killing machines that are medium speed go getters and can hunt all day anyday so count me in and tell ya now no they are not for sale so leave the  money in the truck and grap ya shells


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Heck I'am in tne big Ga. shootout.And mine are not for sale either.


----------



## Corey (Aug 26, 2010)

DR maybe we can have a get together this year @ Rabbit Town 
USA and just have a good old time, leave the guns in the truck 
and just run them rabbit.


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 26, 2010)

sounds like a plan but ol blue want bring his he just wants a diet pepsi and the chance to see some rabbit dogs get after it haha


----------

